# Newbie question connecting sound card



## purcellt (Jul 16, 2006)

Brand new to the BFD - bought one today (1124pro) to run my dual SVS PB10-ISD set up. I also ppicked up a soundblaster live 24bit external USB sound card. I need to know how to connect it to the RS meter and the BFD - already read some great info in the forum but need more:
I gather I MUST use a dual pin 3.5mm input connection (then connect only the right channel to my RS meter?)
Also - this soundblaster is brand new and has the standard 3.5mm input BUT I'm not sure where to connect the output - I'm guessing the SPDIF output jack? If so, do I also need the "dual lead" but in an RCA/Phono type (and again, only use the right channel)?
The reason for my confusion is that this new Soundblaster has 3.5mm outputs BUT they are for a multi channel set up and are labled "front", "rear' and "center/sub"
My only other guess is to use the "front" (specifically stated for "2 channel" speaker connections in the owners manual)

Any help would be appreciated - I'm attaching a GIF of all of the connections on the SB card
Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> they are for a multi channel set up and are labled "front", "rear' and "center/sub


'Front' will be line-out (left and right) channel. Use that one. No digital allowed with REW.

Here's the sticky thread on your soundcard.

Here are the REW HELP files where you'll find the picture below on the hookup.











That should be enough to get you going.

brucek


----------



## purcellt (Jul 16, 2006)

Outstanding response - just what I needed!
Thanks
:jiggy:


----------

